# Our February 2022 kids



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I realized I never made a birth announcement page when our girls kidded, and things got so insane and exhausting I hadn't gotten on in a while. From 5 Boer does we ended up with 16 kids! 1 set of twins, 2 trips and 2 quads. Each mom has 2 kids and we have 6 babies we are bucket feeding! Count that.... 6. OMG! They are lucky they are cute lol.

Aspen kidded on 2/9 with quads, induced, was due 2/14 but she was massive and worried she might have triplets or more and so glad we induced. Her babies are a month old tomorrow, 2 bucklings are bottle babies (Tobey and Scotty), and the 2 does are on mom, Blondie and still need a name for her sister. These kids all hang out together, they know they are siblings and they are WILD and CRAZY lol! You can't really tell who is dam raised and who isn't, they are super friendly.
Blondie









Unnamed doe









Tobey









Scotty









Harmony kidded 2/18 on her due date with twins. They are same sire as Aspen's kids and so different. The buck kid, if he fulls out he is going to be a big boy. He's just so awkward right now, we'll see how he matures.

Harmony Buck









Harmony's doe has cool facial markings. She's a neat little doe, different from the doe kids she's had in the past, so we'll see how she turns out as well. 
Again no name!









Mindy kidded 2/18 with triplets, not due until 2/23, we induced her worried as she was massive, miserable and had a little bit of a prolapse - I worried it would get damaged as we use shavings and she'd gotten a few cuts from them already. To say this kidding was a nightmarei is an understatement as she wouldn't pass placenta after assisted delivery, and I thought I was losing her and panicked badly, not my best moment, but she is my baby, and because I can not think rationally with her, I told my husband I never want to breed her again. I do question, if I had left her alone maybe she would have kidded fine on her own.
Her first doe kid struggled badly at birth, didn't think she'd make it, but she is a few weeks old, and so sweet, and silly, we absolutely adore her. 

Princess









The red doe in the middle is Mindy's other doe that she is raising, love her, she is a cool baby. (Scotty on the left, Willow's buck Tyson on the right)









I don't seem to have a good, recent pic of Mindy's buckling, but here he is from first week. 









Willow kidded on her due date 2/22/22. Triplets, 2 bucks, 1 doe. 
This guy was born first and is a bratty 'bucket' kid.
Tyson









I'll add more below in another post since they only allow 10 pics per post.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What beautiful kids! Tobey and Scotty look so mischievous! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is Willow's red paint doe that she is raising, older pic and her ear tips were folded up so we have them taped to try and train them to lay flat or at least not completely folded up.










Willow's buck she is raising. I really, really like this guy, picture is a little older, but he has a nice look to him.
Logan









Magna was last to kid on 2/25 - her due date! Quads! 3 bucks, 1 doe. We pulled 2 bucks to raise.

Rocket - absolutely adore this guy, picture doesn't do him justice, I love watching him when he sets up to pee (lol) and is on the move. 









Groot (lol) was the runt of the quads and is the noisiest baby, he is just soooo darn cute! He is always talking to you 'mmm mmm mmm' haha 










Unnamed buck that Magna is raising. I don't have any other pictures, but he is coming along very well, I was worried about his front legs but they are straightening out and hopefully his ears learn they need to lay flat(ter), haha. 









Magna's doe kid










Here's a video from yesterday of babies attacking my daughter lol! others attacking me trying to get the broom, it was so funny, they are silly babies!
Magna's buck in the picture above is the one that approaches by the hay feeder, his sister behind him. Blondie and Scotty are the ones always fighting to lay down on my daughter, those 2 are something awful lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Such cute babies! They are all so stocky! I love it! I especially love Groot! Runts are always my favorites.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I love how solid they are.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gorgeous kids! It’s great to see them doing so well. 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So beautiful!!! Congrats on a great group of kids!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful kids!!! I love the pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw goat pile


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! They are so much fun to be around. There is nothing like going out and having a mob of babies run in to attack you, bucket raised or dam raised, doesn't matter lol.
They are nibbling at feed, but not eating much of anything yet, hopefully that changes as the oldest are a month old today. I'm ready for the 2 oldest bucket boys to be eating feed for sure, they are eating me out of the fridge and pocket on milk lol! I was so excited to see our grocery has 1/2 gallons of milk on sale for $.87 this week, I was like....why don't I have a freezer to stock up? haha. 

I went out at 4:30 this morning to give the babies their milk and went ahead and fed moms, did water and hay and just hung out. I let the youngest 4 bucket babies out of their stall to play, and they were having a blast. So yeah, a party in the barn at 4:30am lol. 

Magna is the first doe in the video, Mindy is back behind her at the hay feeder, then Aspen and Willow on the right. First little guys are Magna's boys - on the left is the one she is raising that I don't have a good picture of (had tape on his ears and front legs were still bent at the knees) I'm really liking how this guy is starting to mature, the other is Rocket my other favorite young guy.
Logan and Magna's boy were playing between the hay feeders.
We opened up 3 stalls to make a creep feeder. The 4 youngest bucket babies stay in the first stall on the right, our last pregnant doe, Jazzy stays in the stall next them at night. 





Then around 5:30am Marissa came to the barn and a bunch were so excited they ran over to greet her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are so cute! How fun!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Here is Willow's red paint doe that she is raising, older pic and her ear tips were folded up so we have them taped to try and train them to lay flat or at least not completely folded up.
> View attachment 224631


Horizontal folds like that you need to break loose the little strip of skin that's holding them up. You can use a scalpel if you prefer but with newborns it's easy to pop free with a little jerk. Only bleeds slightly; put pressure on for a minute then use antiseptic spray and they're good to go. 

Vertical folds you do need to splint instead since it's how the cartilage is shaped rather than held by skin. I've had both this year - one doeling with a single horizontal that I broke free, one buckling with both ears that I left since he's just going as a pet, and his brother is splinted for a slight vertical one up at the top. I've only had either one from goats with Boer in them. That's only my second with a vertical but I've seen plenty of horizontal and they're always at least part Boer.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Aspen kidded on 2/9 with quads, induced, was due 2/14 but she was massive and worried she might have triplets or more and so glad we induced.


What was it you were worried about? I've heard of doing it if toxemia is a concern, but aside from that since multiples run smaller there shouldn't be as much risk from them overgrowing. My standard practice is to induce at +5 for that reason after losing a large breech single one year from a doe who was prone to going late - and almost the doe along with. I believe she did hit that +5 most years after that and still had a couple big ones but they all survived. 5 days early would make me a bit nervous in terms of size and lung maturity. But my herd queen is due in two months and already massive so I'm expecting at least triplets from her and possibly more. She was on extra feed so thoroughly flushed prior to breeding, and hand bred so I have an exact date so if I'm worried about her for any reason I won't hesitate to induce. She's my best goat and I'm really excited about this breeding to my friend's buck.


----------

